# Skinny horse



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Is this an ad posted somewhere? Do you have a link to the ad? What is your connection to the horse?


----------



## DWStables (Jan 26, 2011)

no connection.I always look at ads in my area. found this one through horse.oodle.If you want i could post the link


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

He is deff not the skinniest horse I have ever seen and to be honest the thin look he has may be becasue of his breed. No dought he deff is on the thin side but looks like an arab stud to me and LOOKS CRAZED! deff studdy! look how tight that lead is and how fixxed he is on whatever is in that stall.

But now that I look at the picture he does not have a arab head?!?! What breed does it say he is?


----------



## DWStables (Jan 26, 2011)

tons of personality - Sunny heres the link anyway (hope it worked)


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

HE IS WAY TOO SKINNY! by looking at that one hind body shot you can def tell. But in the one you posted he looks like a arab stud. I can not believe they would post that add! They crazy! I LOVE the barn though


----------



## DWStables (Jan 26, 2011)

A arab stud should (or may) look skinny like that and stll be a healthy weight???


----------



## PerchiesKisses (Dec 6, 2010)

I fear this is another classic example of bad horse selling techniques... obviously the seller isn't really interested in selling the horse if they can't be bothered to get decent pictures and write at least a proper description for him. 

He looks skinny, but he is allegedly 3 years old as well... so he *could* be in a growth spurt that's robbed him of some added weight.


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

DWStables said:


> A arab stud should (or may) look skinny like that and stll be a healthy weight???


 
your ??? are confusing me....are you asking a question or stating your opinion?


----------



## DWStables (Jan 26, 2011)

Asking a question


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

he looks saddlebred not arab.


----------



## PerchiesKisses (Dec 6, 2010)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## heartprints62 (Feb 27, 2010)

Whatever he is, the second pic on that add, he DEF needs some food and he is acting studdy in every picture..... this is a classic case of "I don't know what I'm doing" to me!


----------



## Stakie (Jul 11, 2011)

Oh geez he has the crazy eye in that one picture. I feel bad for him.


----------



## Katze (Feb 21, 2011)

The other horses that she has for sale seem in good weight, maybe the palomino IS going through a growth spurt or he's so nervy that he cannot keep weight on. Those pics of him ...wow he seems like a stick of dynamite ready to blow. He is gorgeous though, too bad he's so far from me i'd give him a second look lol.


----------



## DWStables (Jan 26, 2011)

Also i was thinking maybe they just got this one(horse) or something.I thought he was cool too(just skinny) but Id wouldnt pay 1500.00 for sure


----------



## Aviara (Jul 13, 2011)

Maybe none of you guys ride saddlebreds. I do, and this may explain some of the things you are commenting on about the picture. While he is skinny, I would not say that he is "starved". The owners could be doing a better job keeping weight on him.
My guess, from his build, and even from his long bridle path, is that he is most likely a golden saddlebred, and was just registered as a palomino or described as one. 
Saddlebreds are supposed to look, as you put, "studdish". Even quality geldings and mares of the breed have the exact same look. Personally, I think with a tiny bit of extra grain he could be a nice horse. He has the characteristic beautiful, long neck, his mane and tail look great, and his head is nice. As for his body, assuming he is a saddlebred, his conformation is in pretty good shape. I wouldn't keep him a stud, but I definitely would keep him! 
As for the first picture you posted, he is not really acting studdish. He is parked out, which is a stance most saddlebreds and other saddleseat breeds are taught and some even adopt naturally. He is wide-eyed and alert, but this is again breeding, not bad manners. 
I would have liked to see some pictures/video of this horse moving, but from what I've got, I would say he is a bit skinny, nothing to call the cops about, and assuming he is a saddlebred or the like, he is a good example of the breed.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

I think it's one of those cases where the owner has no clue what they're doing. The crappy description says a lot. He _is_ really thin. Poor guy. I get the feeling he'd be really, really nice if he was fixed up (and gelded). Hopefully a better owner will snatch him up.


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

*?*



aviara said:


> maybe none of you guys ride saddlebreds. I do, and this may explain some of the things you are commenting on about the picture. While he is skinny, i would not say that he is "starved". The owners could be doing a better job keeping weight on him.
> My guess, from his build, and even from his long bridle path, is that he is most likely a golden saddlebred, and was just registered as a palomino or described as one.
> Saddlebreds are supposed to look, as you put, "studdish". Even quality geldings and mares of the breed have the exact same look. Personally, i think with a tiny bit of extra grain he could be a nice horse. He has the characteristic beautiful, long neck, his mane and tail look great, and his head is nice. As for his body, assuming he is a saddlebred, his conformation is in pretty good shape. I wouldn't keep him a stud, but i definitely would keep him!
> As for the first picture you posted, he is not really acting studdish. He is parked out, which is a stance most saddlebreds and other saddleseat breeds are taught and some even adopt naturally. He is wide-eyed and alert, but this is again breeding, not bad manners.
> I would have liked to see some pictures/video of this horse moving, but from what i've got, i would say he is a bit skinny, nothing to call the cops about, and assuming he is a saddlebred or the like, he is a good example of the breed.


 
have you not seen the add!?!?


----------



## Aviara (Jul 13, 2011)

sierrams1123 said:


> have you not seen the add!?!?


Of course I have seen the add, that is what I was commenting on after all.
Judging from your other posts, I would guess you are still criticizing this horse for being "studdy". But like I said in my post, Saddlebreds are intended to have that spirited, excited look. To someone who does not know the breed, this may come off as a crazy or unsafe horse. Even my plain little Saddlebred gives off looks like that when he's a bit excited - it's just the breed! 
Keep in mind, and I'm still assuming he is a saddleseat breed and his conformation is not just a really strange coincidence, these guys are bred to do this:

Saddlebred Trotting

Saddlebred Parked Out

Now, I would agree that this horse is a bit skinny, but like I said above it is far from starved. I believe the look of the breed is over-emphasizing the effect and making him look scrawnier than he is to some people. I'm not trying to say that the seller did a brilliant job here, far from it, but the horse itself looks to me like a fine specimen of saddle-type horse that could use a little weight and a gelding procedure.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I agree that he is thin. But I do agree that he looks like a Saddlebred and they tend to want them to look like that for pictures.


Not to steal your thread but this is a 2 year old QH mare at a rescue in TN. Now this to me is thin. And the lady who runs the rescue says that she is fine. Not thin at all...."This mare isn't thin nor depressed. This mare is very happy and us very taken care of." Not only does she look thin, to me, the photo looks photoshopped across the ribs and belly.


----------



## DWStables (Jan 26, 2011)

I think thats kind of thin for a quarter horse.Its his/her neck mostly thats making it look thin to me.Looks like a Tb instead in my opinion(shrugs)


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

He does look & act like an ASB, while thin many young SB's tend to be lean. 
Palomino is not a color option for Arabians, not purebreds anyway.


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

Aviara said:


> Of course I have seen the add, that is what I was commenting on after all.
> Judging from your other posts, I would guess you are still criticizing this horse for being "studdy". But like I said in my post, Saddlebreds are intended to have that spirited, excited look. To someone who does not know the breed, this may come off as a crazy or unsafe horse. Even my plain little Saddlebred gives off looks like that when he's a bit excited - it's just the breed!
> Keep in mind, and I'm still assuming he is a saddleseat breed and his conformation is not just a really strange coincidence, these guys are bred to do this:
> 
> ...


 
I agree with you I am aware that his lean body could be a factor due to his breed - IF YOU READ MY FIRST POST I MADE A COMMENT ABOUT THAT - but either way the horse is skinny. NO WHERE DID I SAY HE WAS STARVED!!! but he is def not being kept up with properly either by owners who do not care or owners that are not educated with what his breeding may be. AS YOU CAN TELL BY THIS PICTURE HOW THIN HE IS









I also do not see why you seem to be getting so very agravated by the comments, let me speak for eveyone when I say I AM SO SORRY WE ALL SEEM TO CARE ABOUT A HORSES WELL BEING AND THE FACT THAT THIS HORSE SEEMS TO BE UNDERWIEGHT NO MATTER WHAT BREED IT MAY BE!


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

**



natisha said:


> He does look & act like an ASB, while thin many young SB's tend to be lean.
> Palomino is not a color option for Arabians, not purebreds anyway.


yes  I knew this but forgot about it  haha


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

He looks on the thin side to me. 
Sadly I have seen a lot worse than this for sale.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Eh, he's a little thin but he's a pretty long cry from anything worrisome. As a 3 year old Saddlebred, it can be a royal pain keeping weight on a growing horse. He looks to be in pretty well kept condition otherwise, and my Paint has gone through many ribby stages since I purchased her 2 years ago due to growth and various issues keeping weight on as she's not an easy keeper. She's 4 now and starting to even out.

I also agree about the studish behavior - being interested in the horse next to you is not necessarily behavior. 

Quite honestly, judging people like this is what gets people in trouble. The horse is not in a terrible state, he's a young Saddlebred stud who may not have a super knowledgeable owner. The idea that NOBODY can ever own a skinny horse is ridiculous, horses become skinny all the time for various reasons and it does not make you a bad horse owner. You don't know what the owner is doing about it, so being judgmental without any facts isn't very fair.


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

ShutUpJoe said:


> I agree that he is thin. But I do agree that he looks like a Saddlebred and they tend to want them to look like that for pictures.
> 
> 
> Not to steal your thread but this is a 2 year old QH mare at a rescue in TN. Now this to me is thin. And the lady who runs the rescue says that she is fine. Not thin at all...."This mare isn't thin nor depressed. This mare is very happy and us very taken care of." Not only does she look thin, to me, the photo looks photoshopped across the ribs and belly.


Yes, something about the photo does look photo shopped as if you look at her butt its VERY boney, and the same with her neck but then she has NO ribs showing at all...? Something is wrong with that photo!


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

sierrams1123 said:


> I agree with you I am aware that his lean body could be a factor due to his breed - IF YOU READ MY FIRST POST I MADE A COMMENT ABOUT THAT - but either way the horse is skinny. NO WHERE DID I SAY HE WAS STARVED!!! but he is def not being kept up with properly either by owners who do not care or owners that are not educated with what his breeding may be. AS YOU CAN TELL BY THIS PICTURE HOW THIN HE IS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed


----------

